# Communications Dispatcher II, 10- month (2 Positions) Worcester State University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Dispatcher II, 10- month (2 Positions)*
Worcester State University 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/22/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
WORCESTER STATE UNIVERSITY is a liberal arts and sciences university with a long tradition of academic excellence dating back to 1874, as well as an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer that seeks to reflect the diversity of its community. Our workforce is dedicated to academic quality, student-centered programming, engaged citizenship, open exchanges of ideas, diversity and inclusiveness, and civility and integrity. We are looking for job applicants who share these values and commitment to our students.
Worcester State is centrally located in Massachusetts, about an hour's drive from Boston, Springfield, and Providence, Rhode Island. Our 58-acre campus is nestled in the residential northwest side of Worcester--the second largest city in New England and home to 37,000 college students at more than a dozen colleges and universities. Over 6,000 of those students attend Worcester State--approximately 5,300 are undergraduates and 1,000 are graduate students. Learn more about us at worcester.edu/about.

*Job Description:
OFFICIAL TITLE:* Communications Dispatcher II
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED:* Shift Supervisor, following chain of command
*SUPERVISION EXERCISED: * May supervise student employees
*General Statement of Duties:* The Communications Dispatcher II primarily receives and prioritizes emergency and non-emergency calls and in-person reports from the community. The incumbent dispatches campus police officers to calls, monitors cameras, enters data into logs, answers the window, and writes parking passes.
*Responsibilities:
(E) = Essential*

(E) Receives and prioritizes emergency and non-emergency calls.
(E) Provides service window reception for purposes of information intake, parking pass requests, and general service.
(E) Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.
(E) Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate, and forward information.
(E) Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units.
(E) Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations.
(E) Searches files, both paper and electronic, to obtain information in response to inquiries.
(E) Coordinates all radio communications including emergency systems, relays messages and instructions to mobile or fixed stations concerned and operates public address systems and paging devices.
(E) Monitors security cameras.
(E) Files, scans, completes, and processes paperwork as requested by supervisor and chain of command.
(E) Oversees and monitors communications activities in order to ensure compliance with governing laws, rules, and regulations.
(E) Provides on-the-job training to employees.
(E) Maintains employee records to insure compliance with agency requirements.
(E) Prepares employee work schedules to insure adequate communications.
(E) Demonstrates civility and professional, customer-service oriented behavior, worthy of emulation by other staff and students.
(E) Responsible for contributing to the WSU Strategic Plan.
(E) Responsible for contributing to Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action objectives.
Performs other duties as assigned within the Communications Dispatcher II classification:

Classification specifications are available at Employee Relations & Benefit Administration / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education

*Requirements:
Required Qualifications:*

Applicants must have at least (A) one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in the operation of radio receiving and transmitting equipment.
Ability to sit for long periods of time and monitor multiple screens.
Ability to follow direction.
Ability to comprehend, prioritize, and relay information, at times under pressure.
Ability to communicate well, in both oral and written formats.
Ability to answer the service window to take in reports of emergencies, complaints, and offer other assistance to guests, including writing parking passes.
Ability to work overtime, extended hours, overnights, and on occasion, on short notice.
Ability to perform essential functions of the job with or without reasonable accommodation.
Ability to successfully pass a thorough background check.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Associates (or higher) degree in criminal justice or related field.
Desire to grow in the field of criminal justice and interest in working towards a campus police officer role.

*Additional Information:*
Worcester State University is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer which seeks to reflect the diversity of its community. 
It is the policy of Worcester State University that all employees be vaccinated against COVID-19 before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by WSU, to be verified after an offer of employment has been made, and as part of the background check process. Prospective employees may submit a request for exemption based on a religious and/or medical basis, to Human Resources.

This is a grade 12, non-exempt, full-time (10 month, 40 hours/week), benefited AFSCME position. This position will have 9 unpaid weeks off during December/January, or July/ August. The bi-weekly salary is $1,583.75 (annual salary is $41,177.50).
All shifts currently available: 6:00am-2:00pm, 2:00pm- 10:00pm, or 10:00pm- 6am. 
Worcester State University offers a competitive benefits package that includes:

a choice of 11 different pre-taxed, health insurance plan options
pension and supplemental plan retirement options
life insurance up to 8x the annual salary
long-term disability coverage
dental insurance
10 vacation days accrued per year
15 sick days accrued per year 
5 personal days per year 
paid holidays 
tuition remission for self, spouse, and dependent children
and more...

*Application Instructions:*
Applicants must apply online and may do so by visiting www.worcester.edu/careers, and submitting a cover letter, resume, and the contact information of three professional references.
For assistance with uploading materials, log a ticket via the HelpDesk link, or contact us directly at 508-929-8053.

URL: www.worcester.edu

Worcester State College is an equal opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer. M/F/D/V. Minorities and Women are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

